# EV GoKart AC Motor Sevcon Gen4 Controller help.



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

What is the motor you are using? With AC motors, there are no magic knobs you can twist to increase speed or efficiency--the controller has to be set up and tuned for the specific attributes of the motor.

If the motor is one that a lot of people use, you might be able to get a DCF file that has the settings for that motor.

If it is a random motor that has never been set up on a Sevcon controller, you might need professional help to characterize the motor and set up the controller.


----------



## EE1010101 (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm using the Motenergy ME1115 PMAC motor with a Sevcon Gen4 size 4 motor controller.

Should I google the specific motor and see if I can find a .dcf file? I would like to know what changes were made and why from the stock configuration


----------



## EE1010101 (Oct 27, 2014)

I haven't been able to find any .dcf files for my motor. Are there any tutorials that give you the basics on configuring the motor controller for a certain motor?


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

EE1010101 said:


> I'm using the Motenergy ME1115 PMAC motor with a Sevcon Gen4 size 4 motor controller.
> 
> Should I google the specific motor and see if I can find a .dcf file? I would like to know what changes were made and why from the stock configuration


I'm not sure what you mean by "stock configuration". Was the motor configured at the factory (or from whoever you bought it from) for this motor? If so, it should spin pretty well as is. If not, it probably won't work at all.

I'm pretty sure this motor is commonly used with Sevcon controllers, so someone should have a configuration file. Maybe the guys at Endless Sphere.


----------



## EE1010101 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hollie Maea said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "stock configuration". Was the motor configured at the factory (or from whoever you bought it from) for this motor? If so, it should spin pretty well as is. If not, it probably won't work at all.
> 
> I'm pretty sure this motor is commonly used with Sevcon controllers, so someone should have a configuration file. Maybe the guys at Endless Sphere.


It works I have run it. I believe the motor was configured at the factory. I just bought the usb-can to improve the performace using the DVT software.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Talk to the people that you bought it from. They should have an idea of what you can change and how to do it.

Motor tuning is a dark art, and a dyno is usually required. When you say you want higher performance, its unlikely that the motor/controller shipped with a weak tune, and its already optimized for that controller. To get any more out of it, you'll likely have to tune it.


----------



## EE1010101 (Oct 27, 2014)

I bought the motor from motenergy. I actually just e-mailed John at motenergy to see if he knew what settings were optimal for my motor controller. Now just waiting for an e-mail back. Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Where did you get the controller? They should be the ones supporting you. If you got it straight from Sevcon, they should also have the files for the motenergy motors. John might have a few though.


----------

